# MMI Nav + without Audi Connect???



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi,

New member here, just bought an ex-demo TTS. Love it so far and will post a pic when it's clean and I have a nice backdrop...

I did a search on the forum regarding not having a SIM card slot and the consensus was that if you have a UK car and you have MMI Nav + you "must" have had the Tech Pack so should have Audi Connect. Car was registered in April 2015.

I bought my car Audi Approved from a UK dealer, it def has the Nav, but it def does not have a SIM slot between the SD slots. On the VC main menu there is no option for Audi Connect. When I hooked up my phone via bluetooth it didn't ask me if I wanted use the phone's data connection for Audi Connect either.

Am I missing something really obvious?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

SpaceMunkey said:


> Hi,
> 
> New member here, just bought an ex-demo TTS. Love it so far and will post a pic when it's clean and I have a nice backdrop...
> 
> ...


yes. its an ex demo car, one of the early builds

I have a car registered April 2015 with the same setup, Nav but no connect, no sim card slot. It was purchased from Carlisle Audi and was their demo car


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

carrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes. its an ex demo car, one of the early builds
> 
> I have a car registered April 2015 with the same setup, Nav but no connect, no sim card slot. It was purchased from Carlisle Audi and was their demo car


Thanks for the confirmation - Have you done things like map updates via USB?

That doesn't bother me in the slightest nor does not being able to get onto Twitter / Facebook etc. I would have liked the Google Maps overlay but that's about it.

I'm a bit annoyed the dealer did not bring it up when we were talking about the spec of the car though.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

SpaceMunkey said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Your maps can be updated via the SD card slot. You should be able to download these via the customer area on Audi, drop the large files onto a blank SD card, pop it into your SD card slot and away you go.

Leigh


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

SpaceMunkey, I think you are in a good position! This is exactly what I would want - Nav but no Connect crap. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Twitter addict, but there's no place for it in a car. Facebook no longer works anyway as far as I understand.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

LEIGH-H said:


> SpaceMunkey said:
> 
> 
> > carrock said:
> ...


exactly right. One of the first things I did when I got the car 2 months ago was update the maps on SD card as the dealer had never updated them. Audi Connect would be a nice to have but the cost of installing a new head unit with sim card slot and unlocking the Audi connect software would be steep I think


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I wish the rest of us who have neither nav or connect could have this set up.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Give it another few months and you'll be able to have it retrofitted by the dealer - if you fancy spending circa £500 for a less effective TomTom! It does look pretty though and pretty costs money.

Raking up the advice of others, a Kenu airframe will fit the mk3 air vent and hold your smartphone steadily. Using one of these and running 'Waze' on your smartphone generally will get you there faster and more accurately than the Audi sat nav. It won't look quite as pretty (although the airframe is quite nice as far as phone holders go and it suits the mk3 interior), but you'll be too busy spending the money you've saved towards a nice holiday or something 'real' to be worrying about your virtual cockpit.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I know everyone who has the nav says it's inferior to Waze and I'm sure it is. But seems a shame to have a navigation button that's only use is to tell me I don't have nav.

(P.s. if you have a 6 inch smartphone like me, slide open the USB compartment and if you sit your phone landscape corner to corner in the opened space you have a discrete phone holder that's right next to your charging point. The view is sometimes obscured by the gear lever but only when you're in 5th).


----------

